# Aristocraft Switch Vs Pro Drive Switch Machine



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, I have just purchased a few Pro Drive Switch Machines and want to connect them to my SS Aristocraft #6 Switches... my problem is that the Pro Drive mounting points will not align with both of the Aristocraft Mounting points.. Has anybody come across this issue and come up with a work around?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You

Phil


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you get a picture? Put the Switch Machine next to the switch like it would be mounted. 

JJ


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

John, sorry for not replying sooner but I'm running on a generator at the moment due to storm damage that took out my power supply 6 days ago. I'll try to get it done shortly.


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi John, Here is the picture, I apologize if the picture is too big for the site.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

What about a brass strip? Screw the strip down to the top of the switch machine, align the throw bar, then screw to the bottom of the ties. That would eliminate any alignment problems.


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Riderdan & John for your assistance.
My Understanding:
I will have to cut away part of the the underside of the tie that is in the way, then use the brass strip between the two outer ties of the one I partially remove.

That sounds pretty straight forward, I didnt want to cut up my point unless I really had to. A good compromise. I dont think anyone will notice it once its done.

I'll post some pics once I'm done. Only got the power back on a few hours ago, 7 days without power is a real b*mmer. 

Phil


----------

